# Visa costs



## chefski (May 11, 2010)

Hi,Everyone.Newbie here.
I was just wondering the general cost of immigration for single male 38 years old and a qualified chef for over 15 years.I have a girlfriend who lives in canada (canadian citizen) and looking to move in.Any ideas what best way to start and do i need a consultant?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

The costs depend on the kind of visa you apply for.
About the different kinds of visa: Immigrating to Canada
About temporary work visa: Working temporarily in Canada
About the costs: https://services3.cic.gc.ca/efee/efee.do?lang=en


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

chefski said:


> hi,everyone.newbie here.
> I was just wondering the general cost of immigration for single male 38 years old and a qualified chef for over 15 years.i have a girlfriend who lives in canada (canadian citizen) and looking to move in.any ideas what best way to start and do i need a consultant?


490 $ +processing fees = medicals total 3000$ ish


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

sorry about the previous answer thats for a family of 4 docs and visa 1005$cad medicals around £280 dont use a consultant they are expensive and you can do a better job yourself all they do is check your forms and paperwork and pass messages on from the commision


----------



## chefski (May 11, 2010)

*thanks*



patient man said:


> sorry about the previous answer thats for a family of 4 docs and visa 1005$cad medicals around £280 dont use a consultant they are expensive and you can do a better job yourself all they do is check your forms and paperwork and pass messages on from the commision


Thanks for that.A good straight answer.


----------



## mackdmello (Apr 16, 2009)

*hi*

hi 

new on this thread, how to go about applying for canada from step one on your own. which link to follow and what documents are required. i am an external auditor , can u let me know.


thanks


macklon







patient man said:


> sorry about the previous answer thats for a family of 4 docs and visa 1005$cad medicals around £280 dont use a consultant they are expensive and you can do a better job yourself all they do is check your forms and paperwork and pass messages on from the commision


----------



## mackdmello (Apr 16, 2009)

*hi*

hi 

new on this thread, how to go about applying for canada from step one on your own. which link to follow and what documents are required. i am an external auditor , can u let me know.


thanks


macklon







patient man said:


> sorry about the previous answer thats for a family of 4 docs and visa 1005$cad medicals around £280 dont use a consultant they are expensive and you can do a better job yourself all they do is check your forms and paperwork and pass messages on from the commision


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

mackdmello said:


> hi
> 
> new on this thread, how to go about applying for canada from step one on your own. which link to follow and what documents are required. i am an external auditor , can u let me know.
> 
> ...


The info you need is here -

Welcome Page | Page d'accueil

Cheers


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

chefski said:


> Hi,Everyone.Newbie here.
> I was just wondering the general cost of immigration for single male 38 years old and a qualified chef for over 15 years.I have a girlfriend who lives in canada (canadian citizen) and looking to move in.Any ideas what best way to start and do i need a consultant?


Hey,

In my opinion, the quickest way to get you permanent residency would be to marry your gf and apply for permanent residency (spousal visa - apply outside of Canada).

You can apply for temp working visa, but I don't know how long it would take it to get you here...

I don't think you need a consultant. All the info you need is here - Welcome Page | Page d'accueil

Read through the website and you will find a lot of useful info.

Best of luck!


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

Do not even need to get married , proof of a minumun 1 year of cohabitation makes you common law partners , need accomodation proof with both names etc , etc . Hope this helps .


----------

